# [EVDL] DC to DC converter



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Anyone make a DC to DC that will work to 450 volts?

Don Blazer


In a message dated 9/17/2012 12:02:11 P.M. Pacific Daylight Time, 
[email protected] writes:

Message: 2
Date: Mon, 17 Sep 2012 10:05:58 -0700
From: corbin dunn <[email protected]>
Subject: Re: [EVDL] DC to DC converter...
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List <[email protected]>
Message-ID:
<[email protected]>
Content-Type: text/plain; CHARSET=US-ASCII

Hi John,
Here's my take on DC-DC converters:

http://www.corbinstreehouse.com/blog/2011/04/plug-bug-dc-dc-converters/

I compared them and eventually went with the Belktronixs one. It has been 
working great for ~17k miles.

corbin

-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20120918/ec2f6a74/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 18 Sep 2012 at 13:15, [email protected] wrote:
> 
> > Anyone make a DC to DC that will work to 450 volts?
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

TmV3IEVhZ2xlCmh0dHA6Ly93d3cubmV3ZWFnbGUubmV0L3N1cHBvcnQvd2lraS9pbmRleC5waHA/
dGl0bGU9KEVWKV9FbGVjdHJpY19hbmRfKEhFVilfSHlicmlkX1ZlaGljbGVzI0RDLURDX0NvbnZl
cnRlcgoKClJpY2sgCgrCoMKg74GQwqBQbGVhc2UgY29uc2lkZXIgdGhlIGVudmlyb25tZW50IGJl
Zm9yZSBwcmludGluZyB0aGlzIGUtbWFpbAoKCgotLS0tLU9yaWdpbmFsIE1lc3NhZ2UtLS0tLQpG
cm9tOiBldi1ib3VuY2VzQGxpc3RzLnNqc3UuZWR1IFttYWlsdG86ZXYtYm91bmNlc0BsaXN0cy5z
anN1LmVkdV0gT24gQmVoYWxmIE9mIFRoZW9sZGNhcnNAYW9sLmNvbQpTZW50OiBUdWVzZGF5LCBT
ZXB0ZW1iZXIgMTgsIDIwMTIgMTA6MTUgQU0KVG86IGV2QGxpc3RzLnNqc3UuZWR1ClN1YmplY3Q6
IFtFVkRMXSBEQyB0byBEQyBjb252ZXJ0ZXIKCkFueW9uZSBtYWtlIGEgREMgdG8gREMgdGhhdCB3
aWxsIHdvcmsgdG8gNDUwIHZvbHRzPwogCkRvbiBCbGF6ZXIKIAogCkluIGEgbWVzc2FnZSBkYXRl
ZCA5LzE3LzIwMTIgMTI6MDI6MTEgUC5NLiBQYWNpZmljIERheWxpZ2h0IFRpbWUsIGV2LXJlcXVl
c3RAbGlzdHMuc2pzdS5lZHUgd3JpdGVzOgoKTWVzc2FnZTogIDIKRGF0ZTogTW9uLCAxNyBTZXAg
MjAxMiAxMDowNTo1OCAtMDcwMApGcm9tOiBjb3JiaW4gZHVubiAgPGNvcmJpbkBjb3JiaW5zdHJl
ZWhvdXNlLmNvbT4KU3ViamVjdDogUmU6IFtFVkRMXSBEQyB0byBEQyAgY29udmVydGVyLi4uClRv
OiBFbGVjdHJpYyBWZWhpY2xlIERpc2N1c3Npb24gTGlzdCAgPGV2QGxpc3RzLnNqc3UuZWR1PgpN
ZXNzYWdlLUlEOgo8NTNGNTZENTEtMUU4RC00N0MzLUE2M0QtNTE1MDRBQjAzOEQ1QGNvcmJpbnN0
cmVlaG91c2UuY29tPgpDb250ZW50LVR5cGU6ICB0ZXh0L3BsYWluOyBDSEFSU0VUPVVTLUFTQ0lJ
CgpIaSBKb2huLApIZXJlJ3MgbXkgdGFrZSBvbiBEQy1EQyAgY29udmVydGVyczoKCmh0dHA6Ly93
d3cuY29yYmluc3RyZWVob3VzZS5jb20vYmxvZy8yMDExLzA0L3BsdWctYnVnLWRjLWRjLWNvbnZl
cnRlcnMvCgpJICBjb21wYXJlZCB0aGVtIGFuZCBldmVudHVhbGx5IHdlbnQgd2l0aCB0aGUgQmVs
a3Ryb25peHMgb25lLiBJdCBoYXMgYmVlbiB3b3JraW5nIGdyZWF0IGZvciB+MTdrICBtaWxlcy4K
CmNvcmJpbgoKLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0gbmV4dCBwYXJ0IC0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tCkFuIEhUTUwg
YXR0YWNobWVudCB3YXMgc2NydWJiZWQuLi4KVVJMOiBodHRwOi8vbGlzdHMuc2pzdS5lZHUvbWFp
bG1hbi9wcml2YXRlL2V2L2F0dGFjaG1lbnRzLzIwMTIwOTE4L2VjMmY2YTc0L2F0dGFjaG1lbnQu
aHRtbApfX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fXwp8IE1v
cmF0b3JpdW0gb24gZHJhZyByYWNpbmcgZGlzY3Vzc2lvbiBpcyBpbiBlZmZlY3QuCnwgUGxlYXNl
IHRha2UgdGhvc2UgZGlzY3Vzc2lvbnMgZWxzZXdoZXJlLiAgVGhhbmtzLgp8CnwgUkVQTFlJTkc6
IGFkZHJlc3MgeW91ciBtZXNzYWdlIHRvIGV2QGxpc3RzLnNqc3UuZWR1IG9ubHkuCnwgTXVsdGlw
bGUtYWRkcmVzcyBvciBDQ2VkIG1lc3NhZ2VzIG1heSBiZSByZWplY3RlZC4KfCBVTlNVQlNDUklC
RTogaHR0cDovL3d3dy5ldmRsLm9yZy9oZWxwL2luZGV4Lmh0bWwjdXN1Ygp8IE9USEVSIEhFTFA6
IGh0dHA6Ly9ldmRsLm9yZy9oZWxwLwp8IENPTkZJR1VSRTogaHR0cDovL2xpc3RzLnNqc3UuZWR1
L21haWxtYW4vbGlzdGluZm8vZXYKCl9fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19f
X19fX19fX19fX19fCnwgTW9yYXRvcml1bSBvbiBkcmFnIHJhY2luZyBkaXNjdXNzaW9uIGlzIGlu
IGVmZmVjdC4KfCBQbGVhc2UgdGFrZSB0aG9zZSBkaXNjdXNzaW9ucyBlbHNld2hlcmUuICBUaGFu
a3MuCnwKfCBSRVBMWUlORzogYWRkcmVzcyB5b3VyIG1lc3NhZ2UgdG8gZXZAbGlzdHMuc2pzdS5l
ZHUgb25seS4KfCBNdWx0aXBsZS1hZGRyZXNzIG9yIENDZWQgbWVzc2FnZXMgbWF5IGJlIHJlamVj
dGVkLgp8IFVOU1VCU0NSSUJFOiBodHRwOi8vd3d3LmV2ZGwub3JnL2hlbHAvaW5kZXguaHRtbCN1
c3ViCnwgT1RIRVIgSEVMUDogaHR0cDovL2V2ZGwub3JnL2hlbHAvCnwgQ09ORklHVVJFOiBodHRw
Oi8vbGlzdHMuc2pzdS5lZHUvbWFpbG1hbi9saXN0aW5mby9ldgo=


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Rick Reinhard wrote:
> 
> > New Eagle
> > http://www.neweagle.net/support/wiki/index.php?title=(EV)_Electric_and_(HEV)_Hybrid_Vehicles#DC-DC_Converter
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

The New Eagle input voltages from 216 to 422VDC looks really good 

However I need a DC to DC capable of 450 volts. Would rather not have to 
pay 2500 dollars. 

Don Blazer


In a message dated 9/19/2012 2:18:36 P.M. Pacific Daylight Time, 
[email protected] writes:

Message: 9
Date: Wed, 19 Sep 2012 11:03:15 +0100
From: Martin WINLOW <[email protected]>
Subject: Re: [EVDL] DC to DC converter
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List <[email protected]>
Message-ID: <[email protected]>
Content-Type: text/plain; charset="us-ascii"




> Rick Reinhard wrote:
> 
> > New Eagle
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello Don,

Did you know that you can series-parallel converters like you can do with 
transformers.

I have connected four converters for a fuse output of 120 amps at 14.5 vdc 
out with a input of 180 to 252 vdc using four DC-DC converters connecting 
the inputs with two pairs of converters in parallel and then series the two 
pair.

Each IOTA 45 converter is rated for 192 volts, so I could actually have a 
input voltage up to 384 volts.

Using four converters, you could series the input of four converters using 
192 volts which would be rated for 192 x 4 = 776 volts.

Paralleling the output will equal 4 times the ampere of each unit.

I now have been running this configuration since 2002 with no problems. 
Fuse each unit at about 75-80% of the maximum ampere output rating. My 45 
amp output rating is fuse at 30 amp at 14.5 volts.

The fuse for the input rating on 180 volts becomes (14.5 x 45)/180=3.625 
amps or I use a 3 amp fusetrons on each unit input.

EV Source now has units that are over 300 volt rating at 600 watt. You only 
need two of them with the input connected in series for over 600 volts 
rating.

Paralleling the outputs will give you about 1200 watt output or 1200w/14.5v 
= 82.7 amp maximum. Fuse each output unit with a 30-35 amp fusetron.

Calculated the input fuse size by (14.5 x the output amp rating of the 
unit)/battery pack volt = the maximum input ampere.

Fuse each output at about 80% of the maximum input ampere.

Roland






----- Original Message ----- 
From: <[email protected]>
To: <[email protected]>
Sent: Wednesday, September 19, 2012 3:47 PM
Subject: [EVDL] DC to DC converter


> The New Eagle input voltages from 216 to 422VDC looks really good
>
> However I need a DC to DC capable of 450 volts. Would rather not have to
> pay 2500 dollars.
>
> Don Blazer
>
>
> In a message dated 9/19/2012 2:18:36 P.M. Pacific Daylight Time,
> [email protected] writes:
>
> Message: 9
> Date: Wed, 19 Sep 2012 11:03:15 +0100
> From: Martin WINLOW <[email protected]>
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] DC to DC converter
> To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List <[email protected]>
> Message-ID: <[email protected]>
> Content-Type: text/plain; charset="us-ascii"
>
>
>


> Rick Reinhard wrote:
> >
> > > New Eagle
> > >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I am also looking for something that can go from 3-500v. Any suggestions
welcome.


> <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > The New Eagle input voltages from 216 to 422VDC looks really good
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 19 Sep 2012 at 17:30, Roland Wiench wrote:
> 
> > Did you know that you can series-parallel converters like you can do with
> > transformers.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

In my case, the four 45 amp rate converters connected in parallel on the 
14.5 volt is fuse for 30 amps or a total of 120 amps. At the maximum rating 
of 45 amps, this would be 180 amps, so there could be over and under 
voltages in each converter that will still below the maximum load of the 
converters.

Plus, these converters are also in parallel with a inverter alternator that 
is set for 15 volts no load which is design to charge a 12 volt deep cycle 
battery.

Parallel Series the converters on the high voltage side for a maximum 
voltage rating of 384 volts, but they were connected to a 252 volt battery 
pack at one time which leaves a service factor of 152%

As my EV starts up and the rpm increases from 0 to 400 rpm, the alternator 
is at 0 voltage, while the DC-DC converters are at about 14 V at about 30 
amp load. At 400 rpm, the alternator voltage is now at 14.5 V at 30 amps. 
The DC-DC converters current drops to 0 at this time.

The 120 amp under 180 amp maximum rating is a 150% service factor which 
allows for any over voltages.

To tap off the main battery at a lower voltage to run these type of DC-DC 
converter, would require five shut down contactors instead of one two pole 
contactor. I do not want these converters connected to the battery while 
the charger is on or have the battery charger connected to the battery pack 
while the battery is connected to the controller.

Roland






----- Original Message ----- 
From: "EVDL Administrator" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Wednesday, September 19, 2012 8:07 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] DC to DC converter




> > On 19 Sep 2012 at 17:30, Roland Wiench wrote:
> >
> > > Did you know that you can series-parallel converters like you can do
> > > with
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Most DC/DC converters have a negative input difference impedance,
which means that the lower the input voltage (in the
operational voltage range) the higher the input current,
because the DC/DC tries to deliver the output *power*
irrespective of the input *voltage*.
You *cannot* series-connect two such inputs, because
they will "unbalance" - one has a slightly higher input
voltage, so it draws less current so it gets an even higher
part of the input, while the other tries to draw more and
more current and thus get ever low input voltage.... Bang! Bang!

The only way series-config can work is either with a tapped pack
or by active balancing circuitry.

Regards,

Cor van de Water
Chief Scientist
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water Tel: +1 408 383 7626


-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of Roland Wiench
Sent: Wednesday, September 19, 2012 4:30 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] DC to DC converter

Hello Don,

Did you know that you can series-parallel converters like you can do
with 
transformers.

I have connected four converters for a fuse output of 120 amps at 14.5
vdc 
out with a input of 180 to 252 vdc using four DC-DC converters
connecting 
the inputs with two pairs of converters in parallel and then series the
two 
pair.

Each IOTA 45 converter is rated for 192 volts, so I could actually have
a 
input voltage up to 384 volts.

Using four converters, you could series the input of four converters
using 
192 volts which would be rated for 192 x 4 = 776 volts.

Paralleling the output will equal 4 times the ampere of each unit.

I now have been running this configuration since 2002 with no problems. 
Fuse each unit at about 75-80% of the maximum ampere output rating. My
45 
amp output rating is fuse at 30 amp at 14.5 volts.

The fuse for the input rating on 180 volts becomes (14.5 x
45)/180=3.625 
amps or I use a 3 amp fusetrons on each unit input.

EV Source now has units that are over 300 volt rating at 600 watt. You
only 
need two of them with the input connected in series for over 600 volts 
rating.

Paralleling the outputs will give you about 1200 watt output or
1200w/14.5v 
= 82.7 amp maximum. Fuse each output unit with a 30-35 amp fusetron.

Calculated the input fuse size by (14.5 x the output amp rating of the 
unit)/battery pack volt = the maximum input ampere.

Fuse each output at about 80% of the maximum input ampere.

Roland






----- Original Message ----- 
From: <[email protected]>
To: <[email protected]>
Sent: Wednesday, September 19, 2012 3:47 PM
Subject: [EVDL] DC to DC converter


> The New Eagle input voltages from 216 to 422VDC looks really good
>
> However I need a DC to DC capable of 450 volts. Would rather not have
to
> pay 2500 dollars.
>
> Don Blazer
>
>
> In a message dated 9/19/2012 2:18:36 P.M. Pacific Daylight Time,
> [email protected] writes:
>
> Message: 9
> Date: Wed, 19 Sep 2012 11:03:15 +0100
> From: Martin WINLOW <[email protected]>
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] DC to DC converter
> To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List <[email protected]>
> Message-ID: <[email protected]>
> Content-Type: text/plain; charset="us-ascii"
>
>
>


> Rick Reinhard wrote:
> >
> > > New Eagle
> > >
> ...


----------

